# Auto trail jack



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all wonder if anyone can tell me where the jack is located on a new Autotrail Dakota , always assumed it was located in behind the spare wheel cover but just checked and not there. any help appreciated.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

PANIC..
Do I now sit here and wait on an answer or grab my keys and go check !!! 

Isn't it under the passenger seat ??/


Need to go look now. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Will not be of use for changing rear wheels Go buy a heavy duty trolley jack. Or join a Breakdown service. :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Grr.. I got all wet now..

Yes, under the passenger seat is a case containing the jack..
As Dave p mentioned,, I dont fancy hold 4 ton of motorhome up on that !! would be a real emergency to have to use it..


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Only wanting to remove bump stops to fit air rides


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

jamcj191266 said:


> Only wanting to remove bump stops to fit air rides


Will a standard jack raise it enough ?? Haven't you got to start the lift above the top of the bump stop.. that will put th jack a long way up..
You might be safer with a trolley jack if you can borrow one.. I have never fitted air ride but had them done on my past van..


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Only need to raise about 50mm to get bump stop out, so will sit jack on top of rear axle to underside of motorhome chassis and relax leaf spring enough to unscrew bump stop. Regards John
Ps. Hope my inability to find my van jack is not a measure of my intelligence.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

he will want to put the jack between the spring and the chassis to lift it off the bump stop.


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

To inform anyone wanting driverite air suspension just purchased from air lift uk and if you add prom code alx2 you get extra 5% discount, a set of the heavy duty air rides where just over £350 delivered.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine were a bargain at £100. Bought off a member on here.
I had to borrow a trolly jack as my 3 tonne capacity one was struggling.
Save your bump stops in case you remove the air balloons when selling mh.
Dave p


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't see me buying another as have lost mask and traded in getaway car, also 12 months of correcting faults is enough for me, only bought new because wife is eligible for zero vat because of disability.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I now feel fully educated on where to stick my jack... :lol: :lol: 

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

mmm. it goes up the jacksey:lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Will not be of use for changing rear wheels Go buy a heavy duty trolley jack. Or join a Breakdown service. :wink:
> Dave p


Better still use the jack , injure your back or damage ur motorome sue Autotrail for using S*** ite gear !


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

How can you sue Autotrail WP? They didn't make the chassis!!!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

tecchie said:


> How can you sue Autotrail WP? They didn't make the chassis!!!


They sold it to you - law of contract fit for sale etc


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

wp1234 said:


> tecchie said:
> 
> 
> > How can you sue Autotrail WP? They didn't make the chassis!!!
> ...


No - unless you bought it from the factory your contract is with the supplying dealer. (Dealer then has a contract with manufacturer, who in turn has a contract with supplier of base vehicle.)


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Solwaybuggier said:


> wp1234 said:
> 
> 
> > tecchie said:
> ...


Nope your money went to the dealer who is Autotrail agent .First call is the dealer then Autotrail .

But it's not Fiat !


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

Sales of Goods Act 1979. Your contract (solely) is with whom you paid the money to. Dealers are not part of Autotrail, they are independent. Wish people would wake up to the real world. Do you go direct to Nissan if your car is faulty? No. You go to your dealer.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

tecchie said:


> Sales of Goods Act 1979. Your contract (solely) is with whom you paid the money to. Dealers are not part of Autotrail, they are independent. Wish people would wake up to the real world. Do you go direct to Nissan if your car is faulty? No. You go to your dealer.


Yep agree Dealer is without doubt the first call then of course its the outfit that supplied the dealer - if your wheel drops off your Micra due design fault and the dealer has gone bust then the claim lies with the maker -Nissan!

note recent Toyota debacle - Toyota took the pain!!!!


----------

